# Rio Hondo riverbed....Safe???



## kam

hey people. i am new to the road thing but i am a relatively strong singlespeed mtb'er. i live in bell, about 2.5 miles from the rio hondo river bed.

i wanted to ask if anyone has ridin' the rio hondo bed and how safe it is. i ride the san gab bed every now and then (very often as of recent). 

i was looking into squeezing a nice weekday ride from my home, up rio hondo to the san gab river bed to hwy 39, then double back the san gab to downey so i can hitch a ride back from my daughters school. 

that would be about 50 miles, maybe less....but a nice way to train for some longer rides i want to do on the weekends (san gab/hwy 39/gmr/san gab or san gab/repeats up gmr/san gab, etc).

i would be riding the rio hondo bed pretty early....about 7am or so. 

thanks for any input.


----------



## RoundisAshape

I hate to sound like a pessimist or a racist but the two times I was about to jump on the San Gabriel Trail to Long Beach I spotted groups of guys walking the bike paths in the middle of the day from the overpass. This was in the Whittiers Narrows and El Monte.

Since the Rio Hondo Trail goes through the same neighborhoods, I would expect the same thing. Though I may have just been unlucky -like chose the wrong days, but I'm not going back. I have no problem making the trip with another cyclist (or two), but not alone. 

I think there's also some stories on these forums of bike hijackings on this trail. I'll look it up for you.


----------



## bigdraft

I've been riding the San Gabriel bike path for many years and while there have been some bad incidents involving lowlifes and cyclists, thankfully they are few and far between. I have found that as the day progresses, the more unsavory types start emerging to tag, hangout or whatever. So I generally ride it in the early mornings. At that time the bad types haven't worked off their crack/tallboy hangovers yet, so they are not to been seen. 

But it also depends on what part of the trail you ride. In the upper part of the trail, past Santa Fe Dam, it's mainly homeless folks who generally don't present to much of a threat. Further south, around Montebello and Pico Rivera there is a favorite hangout spot near some stables that a lot of esse-vatos hang out at, but again I've never felt to much of a threat from them, I just keep riding thru them. Just beware they aren't that heads up for riders coming thru and you might need to give em a heads up that you're coming thru.

I could go on, but it's pretty much the same for most of it's length. Ride it early in the day and you won't have any issues, ride it later in the day and there could be some bad vibes and situations you might not want to find yourself in. 

good luck either way


----------



## bernmart

Second what bigdraft said. There are some weird and unsavory people on all three of the main trails--LA River, Rio Hondo, and San Gabriel. I've never had any trouble, nor talked with anyone who has. Interestingly, though, I know two tough women who won't ride those bike trails alone.


----------



## N2GLOCK

I have been riding the LA rver bike path for years and I too have seen some pretty unsavory people as well such as gang bangers, taggers, *****s and huffers (dudes who sniff paint from a can to get high) Last year me and a few other cyclists almost got clotheslined by a thick cable that someone strung across the path at a height of 4-5 feet. Luckily enough people complained to the new LAPD Chief and I have seen cops on mountain bikes patroling the path as of late. I actually thanked them for being there.


----------



## RoundisAshape

N2GLOCK said:


> I have been riding the LA rver bike path for years and I too have seen some pretty unsavory people as well such as gang bangers, taggers, *****s and huffers (dudes who sniff paint from a can to get high) Last year me and a few other cyclists almost got clotheslined by a thick cable that someone strung across the path at a height of 4-5 feet. Luckily enough people complained to the new LAPD Chief and I have seen cops on mountain bikes patroling the path as of late. I actually thanked them for being there.


That's good news. Do you know of way to write or petition to keep the cops patroling those areas by bike?


----------



## N2GLOCK

I don't know exactly how the LAPD got to doing patrols on the bike path. Usually it's the same officers a few days a week on mountain bikes. You may want to find out which dept. has jurisdiction over that particular path and find out if they have a mountain bike patrol of some kind. Every department these days has some sort of community relations officer who will usually listen to peoples complaints. I would find out who that is and talk to them. Also, with all of the polution and "Global Warming" issues these days it's in the cities interest to get people to use more bikes. Let me know how you do.


----------



## jason124

I usually ride the SGRT during the week around 5-6 PM, heading to the beach then returning home. Haven't ran into any bad people yet, nor have I seen any that may be troublesome (few skater kids hanging out, and potheads). I've wanted to ride the Rio Hondo trail since its about 1/4 mile from my friend's house, but due to the neighborhoods it passes through, I've decided to avoid it.


----------



## The Walrus

Take this site with a grain of salt (or not): http://www.nearfield.com/~dan/sports/bike/notes/hazards/index.htm I've noticed over the years that his warnings have escalated; the strong ethnic bias might just be him calling it like he sees it. If you haven't visited the site before, you might want to check it out, especially if you're new to the area or new to riding. 

FWIW, I've never had problems when riding, but then, I've always avoided a lot of the hot spots he mentions. I'm thinking about riding in groups, and/or making friends with some cops....


----------



## N2GLOCK

What a great link. No lies told there. Sad but true!


----------



## Squeegy200

The Walrus said:



> Take this site with a grain of salt (or not): https://www.nearfield.com/~dan/sports/bike/notes/hazards/index.htm I've noticed over the years that his warnings have escalated; the strong ethnic bias might just be him calling it like he sees it. If you haven't visited the site before, you might want to check it out, especially if you're new to the area or new to riding.
> 
> FWIW, I've never had problems when riding, but then, I've always avoided a lot of the hot spots he mentions. I'm thinking about riding in groups, and/or making friends with some cops....



I just rode down the entire length of the San Gabriel River trail last Saturday. The above comments are worth noting although I find that trail conditions have improved since I rode it ten years ago. 

As recommended, we started early in the morning at the base of Azusa Canyon and rode the entire length to the Long Beach Marina. There were numerous cyclists along the entire route. The presence of other cyclists and the busy public parks alongside the trail made conditions more safe. However-- as the day progressed, the areas south of Santa Fe Dam became more remote as the homeless began emerging from underneath the brush alongside the 605 freeway. 

I don't think I would attempt this alone nor would I attempt it on a week day when there are fewer riders present. 

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v78/squeegy200/San Gabriel River Trail/


----------



## ironmandiet

Just curious, does anyone have an update on safety issues with the Rio Hondo bike path? I'm visiting my parents in Arcadia and am planning on jumping on the path where it starts on Live Oak, and then riding down to Long Beach and back. I'd be riding solo sometime in the morning. Do I have anything to be concerned about going through Downey, Compton, etc.?


----------



## allroy71

@ironmandiet I have been on the Rio Hondo about 3-4 times over that last few years. I usually am on it during the late morning. I have never had any problems. But I guess you never know. 
But honestly, your route is interesting, about once a year!! It is flat and you are riding next to a big concrete river.
Since you will be in Arcadia, I would suggest looking at going up the San Gabriel river trail to Azusa and riding San Gabriel Canyon Rd, as far as you can. If you are in good shape you can do San Gabriel Cyn to East fork and down Glendora Mt rd., then back by Sierra Madre Rd. 
Have a good time!


----------



## FatGut1

I have never had any problems on the Rio Hondo with the exception of a million rabbits in the early am.

I ride the LA river path daily and never had a problem.

The only problem I ever had was on the way to Long Beach on the path at dusk.


----------



## sr20det510

411:

I was driving down San Gabriel Blvd. (coming from Montebello Town Center), and when making a right to head towards Pico Rivera I noticed the bike path is closed on Durfee heading towards whittier.

Not sure if this will impact your ride or not. You can always take the street to hit the Rio Hondo Bike Trail in Montebello


----------



## skizzle86

Rode the SG river last Sat. from Bellflower north towards the dam, there's construction right after you get over the hill at the Pico Rivera driving range. The road is under construction and unrideable, I ended up detouring to the left and taking the rio hondo trail north passing el monte airport then cutting east on lower Azusa and back onto the SG trail up to the dam.


----------



## Joe Dirte

There was a murder in Nov. but dont know all the details
Body Found: Coroner ID's Woman Found Shot to Death in El Monte Wash - ktla.com

As many times I have ridden this section I feel alot safer than riding it than the middle sections of the SGRT.


----------



## SFTifoso

I ride these trails all the time, and I think some of you guys are just letting stereotypes clutter your mind. The biggest problem I have is groups of people taking up both lanes. I'm sick and tired of yelling "on your left" or "bike coming". It's almost like people don't think there are faster riders than them.


----------



## ironmandiet

For the record, I did end up riding the Rio Hondo trail, starting where the trail starts from Live Oak in Arcadia...I think that's Arcadia, isn't it? Anyway, right next to Arcadia if not in it. I saw one homeless person and a few hipsters, but other than that nothing to be worried about. Granted, it was in the morning from 8-noon or so, and I might feel differently riding at 6 pm or dusk. But along the entire trail to where it connected to the San Gabriel trail going down to Seal Beach as well as from that point on (I made it to within about 7 miles of Seal Beach before I decided to turn back) there were a LOT of old people, women, girls, and young kids walking by themselves as well as in groups, and if there were any serious danger I find it unlikely you'd see all these people out and about on the trail. 

As a sidenote, I live in Utah and it's great for riding hills, mountains, and for the scenery, but there is nothing like that SG trail here. Long, flat, and smooth--the perfect triathlon training path. Except for, as SFTifoso mentioned all the people who don't understand how traffic on a trail works (just like the street, people!). What's with that? It wasn't just bikers I was passing who were going the same direction, but people coming in the opposite direction. I mean, c'mon, on that trail you can see people coming for five minutes, and yet multiple times I had to slow down because there were two or more bikers or similar groups of walkers who were taking up the entire trail and didn't seem to notice me coming right at them.


----------



## shokhead

Been riding between Long Beach Marina and S Fe Dam for 15. 13 of those in the afternoon and the last couple I leave about now. No problems. I see 2 and 3 guys walking across the paths. I don't say anything and they don't.


----------



## sr20det510

During the summer I saw an older man (60's-70's) get his Santa Cruz bike from a teen who swapped it for a Magna bike. The older man said he had waited and waited on the path to see if he would ever see his bike again. Then as the teen passed with the Santa Cruz he tried to stop him and the teen and man went into the wash. 
The older man fell and busted his lip, but got his bike back. I went down because I thought it was an accident, but came to realize that the older man's bike had been stolen and he was trying to get it back. Another cyclist saw the same thing and called the cops on the teen.

This was on the SG Trail just passed Katella and getting to the 405.

Othe than this I have not seen any issues. Once in a while I see a drunk or a guy or two smoking out but I don't pay any attention to them and ride.


----------



## masivemunkey

I ride the Rio Hondo trail almost every week and I've never had anything happen to me. Sure there are tons of pot smokers and taggers on the trail, but I never really felt unsafe. I usually ride from 1-3ish.


----------



## TrojanHorse

Worst I've seen on the SGRT is people smoking pot and the occasional homeless man sacked out up against the fence.

You also have to watch out for kids riding while texting and wandering all over the path and little kids, but that's no big deal.

I'm pretty sure I'd stay off those paths at night though, unless I was in a group.


----------



## shokhead

Just before I got to the pico rivera golf course around 8:15 or so this morning there were 2 healthy german shepherd size coyotes coming thru an opening in the fence. They looked at me and could care less. That's the only trouble I've had other then the fools not paying attention.


----------



## arai_speed

I've ridden this many times over the years and have never felt unsafe or had any incidents. I once saw a homeless man taking a dump in the bushes but that is about it.


----------



## hecbom

*Careful Riding The Rio Hondo Bike Trail*

I ride this path religiously every weekend. I always start at Pico Golf Course and ride to the city of Glendora to do the GMR route and back or I will sometimes ride from Pico Golf Course to Cristal Lake and back about 170 km round trip. In the last four years or so of riding this path, last year I ran into a group of idiots on horseback who were blocking the road. One lady motioned me to ride through between her horse and the one next to her, so I mounted and when I went through, her horse decided to close the gap! I almost found myself being squeezed between two horses! I blew a gasket and I almost got into a fight with her boy friend or husband. When I threaten the M-F with calling the cops ( my neighbor and riding partner is a Sheriff) after mentioning this to this A-H the guy backed off. The point of this story is be aware and don't take chances!


----------



## bon_gabs

Rio hondo trail has mostly unsafe areas,specialy passing the residential part, bottle glass scattered everywhere that might be trowned by drunken master dude and lots of bumps which caused my broken colarbone..


----------



## shokhead

bon_gabs said:


> Rio hondo trail has mostly unsafe areas,specialy passing the residential part, bottle glass scattered everywhere that might be trowned by drunken master dude and lots of bumps which caused my broken colarbone..


I'm riding from Del Amo and Studebaker to Beverly and to the golf course. Trailpath isn't bad at all and don't really see much glass. Haven't had a flat in years and I'm on 23's. I just don't see much other then the dudes sleeping under the overpasses and they don't say or do anything. Now once in a blue moon some high school thugs might not move much to get out of the way but so far in 15 years or so of riding it, it's fine and I'm on it at 7am.


----------



## fast ferd

Sorry about your spill and injury, Bon-gabs. Be glad a motor vehicle wasn't there to pile on.

Although my rides have put me on the SGR path far more occasions, I prefer the Rio Hondo much more. The RH sports a better surface, less narrow/sketchy sections, and fewer unsavory characters. Also, on the RH, you rarely stop pedaling - save for your turnaround point - and we're talking about 35 miles from Arcadia golf to the port of LB.

If you crave a long slow/fast or short slow/fast ride WITHOUT fighting for road space with vehicular traffic, this is the route for you.


----------

